# Clen killing cardio workouts!!



## Warmshot (Mar 23, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right forum to put this in but if not feel free to move it.

I have been taking clen and anavar for 2 weeks now, clen I am upto 160mg a day and anavar I am currently using 70mg a day.

I am taking taurine with the clen to stop the cramps but I have noticed its killing my cardio! I am 2 sessions into my preseason football training which on average is an hour and half of non stop running and sprinting. Also cramped.

The thing is I feel fit and currently about 13% body fat, I have been working like a trojan in the gym etc. so I know its not my fitnes but I think it could be the clen.

Now to the experts! Cheers


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

lower the dose and clen will aid your cardio


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

PharmaSay said:


> lower the dose and clen will aid your cardio


One of the sides from clen is that it can effect cardio


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I would put my money on the anavar killing your cardio rather than the clen.


----------



## Warmshot (Mar 23, 2011)

How would Anavar kill the cardio?


----------



## sport billy (Oct 6, 2009)

I play 5 a side football 3 times a week, when I take clen (40mg 2 weks on 2wks off) it leaves me very short of breath. Outside of the clen - I can run all day!

I have heard it enhances some peoples aerobic capacity - for me its the complete opposite.


----------



## Warmshot (Mar 23, 2011)

I think I maybe with you on that one, as it does leave me short of breath. I am due to finish my two weeks this week, so I may just train without and see how I get on. However the half life could be an issue but 2 weeks will be enough I reckon.


----------



## sport billy (Oct 6, 2009)

A solution that works for me is to NOT take clen on the day of your training - makes a huge difference


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> One of the sides from clen is that it can effect cardio


I totally agree. It slayed my interval training. My legs were so painful on the sprints it was unbearable and I hadn't quit a HIIT session early in years. Also It seemed to have an unusual effect on my strength where I start off blazing through the reps and then suddenly it was like someone pulled the plug on me. No slowing down of reps, grinding them out; it was just 6,7,8 then forget it. Absolute power loss. I was totally shocked. Binned the clen and started an ECA stack yesterday, which pre-workout was astonishing.

Ant


----------



## Hardlabour2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

Ive read alot of people saying clen effects the cardio..... i sometimes feel abit ****ty just doing my weight session if i take clen to close to my workout!!!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Considering clen is used to treat asthma I would say it's the var! If anything clen will open up the airways.

Increase the taurine dosage.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Warmshot said:


> How would Anavar kill the cardio?


Like other oral steroids anavar brings on the dreaded pumps(cramps) around the shins and lower back and can be unbearable at times.

just saying it could be the anavar cramping you up, would have nothing to do with breathlessness, clen would be the culprit there.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> Considering clen is used to treat asthma I would say it's the var! If anything clen will open up the airways.
> 
> Increase the taurine dosage.


exactly


----------



## Hardlabour2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

Me and my mate both said the same.... this is what you would think i logical.... but after researching looked as though it was the clen!... plus i was taking clen alone so couldnt have been anything else..... :s


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

On a side note I use to take clen before rugby can run all day long on it.

Got mixed up and took ephedrine one week and almost lost control of my bladder and ****ed myself. Was sweating my tits off in the club house after.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Just drop the clen for a few days see how cardio is? If it's the same then it's the var if it's better then it's the clen.

I would imagine it's the var


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Hardlabour2010 said:


> Me and my mate both said the same.... this is what you would think i logical.... but after researching looked as though it was the clen!... plus i was taking clen alone so couldnt have been anything else..... :s


Seems to effect people different. Some helps some makes it harder.

http://forums.steroid.com/archive/index.php/t-244134.html

I imagine taking clen makes your body feel like a walk is a jog etc and a jog Is a run due to raising hr and temp so it may appear harder then normal.

Just my two penny worth


----------

